# Map Network Drive GPO Won't work



## ev5unleash (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

I've wasted a full day on trying to get these settings to work so don't mind my attitude :upset: . 

Okay, I currently have a Windows Server 2008 (Standard Edition) running Active Directory Services and Windows Vista Business (connected to the servers domain). I'm trying to map a network drive (in GPMC) but it never seems to show in "Computer" on Vista. I've been able to deploy a Firefox installation via the GPMC. I made sure I have the user name that I'm logging into on the Vista machine has this applied. By using the "Group Policy Results" I was able to verify that the machine and user name was applying the Policy with the Map Network Drive and still no show. What am I doing wrong? :4-dontkno


----------



## ev5unleash (Jan 26, 2009)

Really need help on this one please


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

paste your code here.

Does it work via the login script?


----------



## ev5unleash (Jan 26, 2009)

Here is the User Policy for the map network drive. I'm not sure what you mean by script.


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<Drives clsid="{8FDDCC1A-0C3C-43cd-A6B4-71A6DF20DA8C}"><Drive clsid="{935D1B74-9CB8-4e3c-9914-7DD559B7A417}" name="K:" status="K:" image="0" changed="2009-04-12 09:37:24" uid="{64DD5F84-F965-4962-BADA-F5437A569917}"><Properties action="C" thisDrive="SHOW" allDrives="NOCHANGE" userName="" path="\\winserver\install" label="Install" persistent="1" useLetter="0" letter="K"/></Drive>
</Drives>
```


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

i thought you were using a login script.


----------



## ev5unleash (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm just using the GPMC and applying a policy that says to Map a Network Share. It's applying successfully (so says the GPMC Wizard and the report on the machine) on the machine but the Network drive never seems to show up in Computer.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

can you post a screen shot of the gpmc settings?

If RSOP says it's being applied, it is. Must be a typo in your settings or a permisions error.


----------



## ev5unleash (Jan 26, 2009)

Here are the screen shots of the Policy


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

ah ok, so you are using 2008.

and \\winserver\install is reachable if you map a drive manualy?


----------



## ev5unleash (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes, fully by everyone. And I've double checked everything to see if it would work and the User settings and map drives still won't work? Could the problem be that in the same policy I have a software deploy for Firefox? (Btw, that does work.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

if the policy is being applied to firefox it should be applied to the drives also.

Is the firefox policy a user or computer policy?

Is the computer that is not working vista?

Does the drives map to any computer?


----------



## ev5unleash (Jan 26, 2009)

The policy is both a User and Computer Policy
The computer not applying the user part of the policy is Windows Vista Business
I'm able to map that network drive on a computer. This is my problem. The computer and user part are being applyed, the computer part DOES apply, the user part actually doesn't if I cannot see my mapped drive.


----------



## James Ramirez (Apr 17, 2009)

Desktop authority can help you with drive mappings and eliminate all logon scripts. 
We were really bored with solving our day by day group policy puzzles but this tool offered some kind of a new way for desktop management.

http://www.logonscriptreplacement.com


----------



## ev5unleash (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't need any extra software thanks. I just need a work around this problem because I know it's fixable.


----------

